# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Medi, medical robot, RxRobots Inc., Calgary, Alberta, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - RxRobots Inc.

The robot itself was actually designed by the French company Aldebaran Robotics under the name of Nao, however RxRobotics took the robot and loaded it with cognitive-behavioral software in an effort to interact with children. It also has the ability to play music, games and even have conversations with patients in order for them to feel relaxed.

----------


## Airicist

University of Calgary MEDi robot

Published on May 29, 2012




> This robot, called MEDi (for Medicine and Engineering Designing Intelligence), was used in a University of Calgary-Alberta Health Services study last fall to reduce stress in children while they were receiving their annual flu vaccines. MEDi played with the kids, high-fived them and taught them to breathe deeply and relax before, during and after their shots. The study found the kids recovered quickly from their vaccinations—almost immediately as opposed to the 20 to 30 minute recovery time that usually follows a vaccination.

----------


## Airicist

Robot companions help calm young patients

Published on Feb 20, 2015




> Four childlike robots are being used to comfort young patients during stressful medical procedures at Alberta Children’s Hospital.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Rockstar Robots: Meet RX Robots Medi"

by Cabe Atwell
May 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

RxRobots' MEDi makes the dentist office happy

Published on Oct 14, 2015

----------

